# Where can you get "Imac" birdcages online ?



## AlbaRecoil (Aug 13, 2009)

Im looking to see if birdcage suppliers "Imac" have a website because im looking for a specific imac cage for my lovebirds.


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

HOME


----------



## AlbaRecoil (Aug 13, 2009)

thank you, they only seem to have two cages though lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

AlbaRecoil said:


> thank you, they only seem to have two cages though lol


What was the name of the cage you are looking for do you know?


----------



## AlbaRecoil (Aug 13, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> What was the name of the cage you are looking for do you know?


unfortunately no I dont but heres a picture of when we first got it


----------



## AlbaRecoil (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry forgot to mention I have one already but we're looking for another of the same make and size.We bought the original cage a year ago in our local pet shop in Dundee, We found the cage very practical and attractive and since we're expecting another pair of lovebirds we thought it would look nice to have two of the same cage.

The Cage Dimentions are :
W: 80 cm / 31 inches
D : 48 cm / 19 inches
H : 70 cm / 27.5 inches

Thanks.


----------

